# Please do my survey



## KingsRule (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey guys, got HSC this year and i have decided on making a kayak, to assist with things could you please fill out this survey 

Survey
1. What type of kayak do you prefer?
- Sit inside - Sit on top

2.What type of materials do you prefer your kayak to be made from?
- plastic (poly ethylene) - wood -fibreglass -composite

3.What length do you prefer (total length of kayak)
- 6-8 ft -8-10ft -10- 12ft -12-14ft

4. what do you look for in a kayak?
- size -aesthetics -stability -versatility - other (please name) ___________________

5. What kayak do you currently own
please name:____________________________________________

6. What type of finish do you prefer
- matt -glossy -no finish

Why:___________________________________________________________________

7.how many storage compartments do you prefer
-0 -1 -2 - 3 -3+

8.what is your weight preference for the kayak
- under 15kg -15-20kg -20kg +

9. how much would you be willing to spend on a kayak 
- under $250 -$250~$750 -$750~$1000 -over $1000

Thanks guys :!:


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Here you go 

Survey
1. What type of kayak do you prefer?
Sit on top

2.What type of materials do you prefer your kayak to be made from?
plastic (poly ethylene)

3.What length do you prefer (total length of kayak)
14ft and above

4. what do you look for in a kayak?
stability, versatility, other (please name) _Fishability___

5. What kayak do you currently own
please name:__Ocean Kayak Prowler Elite 4.5______

6. What type of finish do you prefer
Matt

Why:__Glare from the gloss can be annoying__________

7.how many storage compartments do you prefer
3+

8.what is your weight preference for the kayak
20kg + (Prefer the strength so therefor will always be heavier)

9. how much would you be willing to spend on a kayak
over $1000 (Just spent $1900 on kayak, paddle, and locking tie down straps)


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

1. What type of kayak do you prefer?
Sit on top

2.What type of materials do you prefer your kayak to be made from?
plastic (poly ethylene)

3.What length do you prefer (total length of kayak)
12-14ft

4. what do you look for in a kayak?
stability -speed -other (please name) suitability for fishing

5. What kayak do you currently own
please name:Malibu X-Factor

6. What type of finish do you prefer
glossy

Why:Less drag in my opinion.

7.how many storage compartments do you prefer
3+

8.what is your weight preference for the kayak
preference is for as light as possible.

9. how much would you be willing to spend on a kayak 
over $1000


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

1. What type of kayak do you prefer?
Sit on top

2.What type of materials do you prefer your kayak to be made from?
plastic (poly ethylene)

3.What length do you prefer (total length of kayak)
14ft+

4. what do you look for in a kayak?
Fishability/speed

5. What kayak do you currently own
please name:Hobie Adventure, Scrambler XT

6. What type of finish do you prefer
glossy underneath, matt on top

Why:best of both worlds 

7.how many storage compartments do you prefer
3+

8.what is your weight preference for the kayak
As light as possible.

9. how much would you be willing to spend on a kayak 
over $1000


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

1. What type of kayak do you prefer? 
Sit on top

2.What type of materials do you prefer your kayak to be made from? 
- plastic (poly ethylene)

3.What length do you prefer (total length of kayak) 
12ft

4. what do you look for in a kayak? 
- size -aesthetics -stability -versatility, fishability, ease of handling

5. What kayak do you currently own 
please name: Viking Espri

6. What type of finish do you prefer 
no finish

Whyoes not really concern me

7.how many storage compartments do you prefer 
3 one front rear and small in middle. Larger ones front and back

8.what is your weight preference for the kayak 
20kg + currnet yak is 22kg and I can manhandle it comfortably

9. how much would you be willing to spend on a kayak 
over $1000 still cheaper and easier than a boat.


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

The results would depend upon the type of fishing and where you would fish.

For Lakes, Large Rivers, Estuary or close offshore this would be my preferences

1. Sit on top

2.plastic (poly ethylene) - durable and tuff

3.13' or greater

4. stability, versatility, speed, paddling ability, load carrying ability and fishing / accessory ability

5. Ocean Kayak, Prowler 13

6. Matt, I don't want to be fishing with a boat with potential glare, the water is enough

7. Can live with 2 internally but depending where, accessible on water) and external rear storage, 3+ would be my preference

8. Would love the Kayak to be under 20Kg but is not practical for size and versatility, 20+ but around 25 Kg is OK

9. $1000+

Small Rivers / Creeks my the choice would be different,
1. Sit in
2. Plastic
3. under 12'
4. stability, maneuverability, fishing / accessory ability, paddling ability
5. no yet
6. Matt
7. one
8. under 20Kg, 15Kg ideal
9. under $1000


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Survey 
1. What type of kayak do you prefer? 
Sit on top

2.What type of materials do you prefer your kayak to be made from? 
plastic (poly ethylene)

3.What length do you prefer (total length of kayak)

4. what do you look for in a kayak? 
versatility & fishability

5. What kayak do you currently own 14ft plus
Perception Swing

6. What type of finish do you prefer 
: matt on top, glossy on bottom

Why: matt to avoid glare & for better grip, gloss for glide in water.

7.how many storage compartments do you prefer 
3+ 

8.what is your weight preference for the kayak 
20kg + 

9. how much would you be willing to spend on a kayak 
over $1000


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

1. What type of kayak do you prefer? 
- Sit inside - Sit on top Sit inside

2.What type of materials do you prefer your kayak to be made from? 
- plastic (poly ethylene) - wood -fibreglass -composite

wood and Epoxy resin - of course 

3.What length do you prefer (total length of kayak) 
- 6-8 ft -8-10ft -10- 12ft -12-14ft

16 feet plus.

4. what do you look for in a kayak? 
- size -aesthetics -stability -versatility - other (please name)

Speed, glide, comfort, ability to carry a load light weight.___________________

5. What kayak do you currently own 
please name: 
NATURELINE Mermaid, Wanderer & Bushman
Q KAYAKS Dusky Bay
PERCEPTION, Contour
ROSCOE TK1
JEMWATERCRAFT, Swampgirl, Wadefish, Pirogue and a South Wind (under construction)

6. What type of finish do you prefer 
- matt -glossy -no finish

Why: Gloss wood grain.

7.how many storage compartments do you prefer 
-0 -1 -2 - 3 -3+ 
the more the better

8.what is your weight preference for the kayak 
- under 15kg -15-20kg -20kg +

20KGs

9. how much would you be willing to spend on a kayak 
- under $250 -$250~$750 -$750~$1000 -over $1000

$1000 plus.


----------



## GuruGrant (Nov 20, 2006)

Survey 
1. What type of kayak do you prefer? 
- Sit inside - Sit on top

Sit on Top

2.What type of materials do you prefer your kayak to be made from? 
- plastic (poly ethylene) - wood -fibreglass -composite

Plastic

3.What length do you prefer (total length of kayak) 
- 6-8 ft -8-10ft -10- 12ft -12-14ft

15 foot

4. what do you look for in a kayak? 
- size -aesthetics -stability -versatility - other (please name) _

Most of the above__________________

5. What kayak do you currently own 
please name:__Prowler Elite_________________________________________

6. What type of finish do you prefer 
- matt -glossy -no finish

Why:___Matt (Durability)________________________________________________________________

7.how many storage compartments do you prefer 
-0 -1 -2 - 3 -3+

3+

8.what is your weight preference for the kayak 
- under 15kg -15-20kg -20kg +

20kg+

9. how much would you be willing to spend on a kayak 
- under $250 -$250~$750 -$750~$1000 -over $1000

Over $1000


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

1. What type of kayak do you prefer?
Sit on top

2.What type of materials do you prefer your kayak to be made from?
- plastic for durability (but wooden yaks look beautiful)

3.What length do you prefer (total length of kayak)
12-14ft

4. what do you look for in a kayak?
stability, the ability to kit the yak out for fishing

5. What kayak do you currently own
Cobra Fish n Dive

6. What type of finish do you prefer
glossy

Why:Easier to clean, less drag

7.how many storage compartments do you prefer
1 big one that's easily accessible on the water

8.what is your weight preference for the kayak
20kg +

9. how much would you be willing to spend on a kayak 
over $1000


----------



## Steveo (Jul 28, 2006)

Survey 
1. What type of kayak do you prefer? 
- Sit inside - Sit on top 
Sit On Top

2.What type of materials do you prefer your kayak to be made from? 
- plastic (poly ethylene) - wood -fibreglass -composite 
Plastic

3.What length do you prefer (total length of kayak) 
- 6-8 ft -8-10ft -10- 12ft -12-14ft 
12-14ft

4. what do you look for in a kayak? 
- size -aesthetics -stability -versatility - other (please name) 
Stability / Fishing Capability

5. What kayak do you currently own 
please name
Preception Swing

6. What type of finish do you prefer 
- matt -glossy -no finish 
Glossy

Why:
Looks Good / Easy to Clean

7.how many storage compartments do you prefer 
-0 -1 -2 - 3 -3+ 
3+

8.what is your weight preference for the kayak 
- under 15kg -15-20kg -20kg + 
20kg+

9. how much would you be willing to spend on a kayak 
- under $250 -$250~$750 -$750~$1000 -over $1000 
Over $1000


----------



## Nod (Jul 5, 2006)

Survey 
1. What type of kayak do you prefer? 
Sit On top
2.What type of materials do you prefer your kayak to be made from? 
Plastic 
3.What length do you prefer (total length of kayak) 
14ft
4. what do you look for in a kayak? 
-stability -versatility - fishability ___________________

5. What kayak do you currently own 
please name:Cobra Tourer_________________________________

6. What type of finish do you prefer 
- Gloss

Why:_Less drag______________________________________________

7.how many storage compartments do you prefer 
3

8.what is your weight preference for the kayak 
- under 15kg would be nice as long as its strong

9. how much would you be willing to spend on a kayak 
-over $1000


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi,

For your survey..... and good luck.
1. Prefer Sit on top
2. Material polyethylene
3. 4m+
4. Look for stability, versatility, fishability, and economy of effort to paddle to where I want to go.
5. Viking Tempo fisherman, "The grey Esky"
6. Would prefer matt on top, but a glossy underside.
7. 4 compartments
8. 24Kg.
9. $1000+, but naturally would like to pay nothingl

Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

1. What type of kayak do you prefer? 
Sit on top

2.What type of materials do you prefer your kayak to be made from? 
- plastic (poly ethylene) - wood -fibreglass -composite

3.What length do you prefer (total length of kayak) 
14ft +

4. what do you look for in a kayak? 
aesthetics -stability -versatility - other (please name)

5. What kayak do you currently own 
please name
Hobie Adventure

6. What type of finish do you prefer 
- matt -glossy

7.how many storage compartments do you prefer 
3+

8.what is your weight preference for the kayak 
20kg +

9. how much would you be willing to spend on a kayak 
over $1000


----------



## Duckman (Jan 8, 2007)

What type of kayak do you prefer?

Sit on top

2.What type of materials do you prefer your kayak to be made from?

- plastic (poly ethylene)

3.What length do you prefer (total length of kayak)

Depends on the type of fishing. I currently own one that is 14ft+ however i see the merit in a smaller boat for tighter/smaller river work and rapids etc.

4. what do you look for in a kayak?

Fishability, Safety, Practability.

5. What kayak do you currently own

Hobie Adventure

6. What type of finish do you prefer

Probably Matt as less glare.

7.how many storage compartments do you prefer 
3+ as long as they are a useful size with access to decent/practical storage.

8.what is your weight preference for the kayak

Dependent on the length. for something the adventure's length it would be unsafe in poly ethelene (or not have a decent capacity) if it weighed less than 20kg.

9. how much would you be willing to spend on a kayak 
over $1000 (what isn't??)


----------



## KingsRule (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks HEAPS guys, really appreciate your help


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

Why not...

1. What type of kayak do you prefer?
*- Sit on top*

2.What type of materials do you prefer your kayak to be made from?
- plastic (poly ethylene) - wood -fibreglass -composite -no care, *so long as it moves*

3.What length do you prefer (total length of kayak)
- 6-8 ft -8-10ft -10- 12ft -12-14ft
*10- 12ft *

4. what do you look for in a kayak?
- size -aesthetics -stability -versatility - other (please name)

*versatility*

5. What kayak do you currently own
please name: *Hobie Sport*

6. What type of finish do you prefer
- matt -glossy -no finish

Why:_*Dont care___*

7. How many storage compartments do you prefer
-0 -1 -2 - 3 -3+

*3+ but whos counting?*

8.what is your weight preference for the kayak
- under 15kg -15-20kg -20kg +

*20kg +
*
9. how much would you be willing to spend on a kayak
- under $250 -$250~$750 -$750~$1000 -*ver $1000* (have done it before, and will do it again. very soon infact)

That said, I'd spend many of the other asking amounts for a good paddle yak as well. Hobie's are great, but not cheap, and there's more than one way to skin a cat. If not for a shoulder injury (caused by paddling), I might still paddle by choice. Then again, mebbe not.... peddaling is the go for me these days - just too convenient when fishing. Hobies ain't cheap, but you won't find too many dissatisfied users, providing they did their homework before buying.

I probably made a mistake buying the sport, knowing the revo was coming and knowing it might better suit my needs. I just couldn't wait anymore. That said, I don't regret buying it one bit. Like my BMW motorbike, I'll surely shed a tear when I find a buyer for em :-/


----------



## wrasseman (Jul 28, 2006)

Survey
1. What type of kayak do you prefer?
Sit on top

2.What type of materials do you prefer your kayak to be made from?
- plastic (poly ethylene)

3.What length do you prefer (total length of kayak)
-8-10ft

4. what do you look for in a kayak?
-stability -versatility

5. What kayak do you currently own
please name: dodgy fibreglass 7'6" sit in no brand.

6. What type of finish do you prefer
-glossy

Why: slips through water better

7.how many storage compartments do you prefer
-3+

8.what is your weight preference for the kayak
-15-20kg

9. how much would you be willing to spend on a kayak 
-$750~$1000


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

1. What type of kayak do you prefer?

Sit on top

2.What type of materials do you prefer your kayak to be made from?

Plastic (poly ethylene)

3.What length do you prefer (total length of kayak)

4 metre +

4. what do you look for in a kayak?

Speed, stability, fishability

5. What kayak do you currently own?

Hobie 2006 Outfitter, Hobie 2006 Quest

6. What type of finish do you prefer?

Graded surface, rough moulding ( Durable )

7.how many storage compartments do you prefer?

4 or more hatches / pockets

8.what is your weight preference for the kayak?

20kg - 30kg

9. how much would you be willing to spend on a kayak?

$3500 maximum


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Great topic Kingsrule, good luck with the HSC. Anyway heres my contribution and check out Hairymicks efforts on the yak builds he has done over the past year (I think he's on No 4?), he sparked my interest in my DIY kayak 

Survey 
1. What type of kayak do you prefer? 
Sit on top - If you capsize it's easier to get the water out

2.What type of materials do you prefer your kayak to be made from? 
My yak is a composite of 3mm ply and 8oz fibreglass with epoxy resin coating

3.What length do you prefer (total length of kayak) 
I have to say a longer yak for the added volume and load capacity you can acheive, whilst keeping a relatively narrow yak

4. what do you look for in a kayak? 
Stability has to be No1. Its no good having a yak that floats in flat water OK, but tips over in the slightest chop or swell.
Speed is another great aspect to get you to those busting up fish as smoothly as possible, as quick as possible.
Thirdly, versitility. I guess you can make of any kayak anything you want, my kayak is equally at home on freshwater as it is in the harbour or outside (as long as my bilge pump doesn't get an SP sucked into it  )

5. What kayak do you currently own 
please name: Thala (DIY jobbie) 4.5m long x 70cm wide

6. What type of finish do you prefer 
Has to be high gloss finish for me

Why: Good question. I think that the smoother and glossier a hull is, the less drag it should create, making it slightly faster? It also gives the sharkies something to look at their reflection in 

7.how many storage compartments do you prefer 
3+, the more the merrier 

8.what is your weight preference for the kayak 
Would have to say maximum 30 Kg's. Anymore than that will be a major struggle for most people if single handed.

9. how much would you be willing to spend on a kayak 
Mine cost about $500 to build including deck hardware, rod holders, 3 x hatches etc. Would now probably look at spending up to $2500 (i.e. a Hobie with mirage fin drive fully kitted) to make fishing far easier.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2007)

. What type of kayak do you prefer?
- Sit on top

2.What type of materials do you prefer your kayak to be made from?
- plastic (poly ethylene)

3.What length do you prefer (total length of kayak)
- 10- 12ft

4. what do you look for in a kayak?
- size -aesthetics -stability -versatility - other (please name fishability

5. What kayak do you currently own
please name: Hobie Quest

6. What type of finish do you prefer
- Smooth not necessarilly glossy tho

Why:_My kayak has a smooth finish but its not glossy

7.how many storage compartments do you prefer
-3+

8.what is your weight preference for the kayak
- 20kg +

9. how much would you be willing to spend on a kayak
- over $1000


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

1. What type of kayak do you prefer? 
Sit on top

2.What type of materials do you prefer your kayak to be made from? 
fibreglass

3.What length do you prefer (total length of kayak) 
14ft

4. what do you look for in a kayak? 
stability, speed

5. What kayak do you currently own 
please name:
Ocean Kayak Scupper (tankwell)

6. What type of finish do you prefer 
matt for deck, (better grip for re-entry, etc), gloss for hull

7.how many storage compartments do you prefer 
3+

8.what is your weight preference for the kayak 
15-20kg

9. how much would you be willing to spend on a kayak 
over $1000


----------

